# Beethoven's Pathétique mvt. II



## XxLloydxX (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright guys, since I'm a harmony noobie I came here for some help in writing down the Roman Numeral notation in the harmony of Beethoven's Pathétique mvt. II.

I want the harmony of the whole piece and so far I've got this from working for a few minutes.
However I'm pretty sure many things I tried deciphering are really wrong, and don't be so harsh on me, that's why I'm here asking for help. So could you guys correct me and give me some insight on the harmonic analysis of this piece?


Pathétique mvt. II is in A flat Major, 2/4 time:

Section 1:
I - V7 - I - V7 - I - V7 - vi - V7/V - V - V -vº - viiº7 - V7 - I - V7/ii - ii - V7 - I

Section 2:
III - vi - viiº - vi - V7/V - viiº7/iii - iii - I - V - V7/V - V vi - viiº7/V - V - vi - V - V7 - I

Section 3: SAME AS "Section 1"

Okay I still have to decipher the rest of the sections. But I need some guidance to make sure what I deciphered was correct. Thanks!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

You need to write down the numbers of measures, because "Section 1" is too vague.


----------

